# Can someone help me to get rid of hacker to my email account



## bbcc2200

I have a email account with the hotmail, MSN . Yesterday, a hacker broke into my hotmail  account. He sent a malicious web link using my account name to all my friends in my contact list.  This is the second time that this hacker broke into my hotmail account doing the same stupid thing. 

Can someone tell me how to protect my hotmail account from this hacker ?

Thanks.


----------



## voyagerfan99

bbcc2200 said:


> I have a email account with the hotmail, MSN . Yesterday, a hacker broke into my hotmail  account. He sent a malicious web link using my account name to all my friends in my contact list.  This is the second time that this hacker broke into my hotmail account doing the same stupid thing.
> 
> Can someone tell me how to protect my hotmail account from this hacker ?
> 
> Thanks.



Change your password. Make it complex, replacing some letters with numbers.


----------



## Dave P

I'm not to hot on how ''hacking'' exactly is done. But it seems unlikely that somebody hacked the microsoft servers to get to your account.

With that in mind, it would be worth checking your computer for keyloggers and malware, have you logged into your account on a public computer? or given your details to any third parties who may use your information.

Such as a ''enter your username and password to see who has you blocked'' thing I saw a while back.


Aside from that, having a complicated long password helps, I personally like mathematical formulas. They get very complicated fast and it's not random so you can remember it (well, if you're a geek like me at least).


----------



## OverClocker

Dave P said:


> I'm not to hot on how ''hacking'' exactly is done. But it seems unlikely that somebody hacked the microsoft servers to get to your account.
> 
> With that in mind, it would be worth checking your computer for keyloggers and malware, have you logged into your account on a public computer? or given your details to any third parties who may use your information.
> 
> Such as a ''enter your username and password to see who has you blocked'' thing I saw a while back.
> 
> 
> Aside from that, having a complicated long password helps, I personally like mathematical formulas. They get very complicated fast and it's not random so you can remember it (well, if you're a geek like me at least).



Your right about the numbers part. Yes I too have seen  ''enter your username and password to see who has you blocked''. I thought it was crap, I was like who cares.


----------



## bbcc2200

I have never logged into my email acount from a public computer.
I suspect that someone find out my password and do the trick. 
I have changed my password to a complicated combination and I'll see what happens later. 

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Nafisa

Change your password and change your security question.


----------



## Counter Bida

I definitely suggests you to change your password.
Make it a more complex one, a combination of upper and lowercase letters plus numbers.

Honestly, I have also experience this one.


----------

